# Disappointed with Skin



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought that the Quest skin would be too yellow too bright for my Saddle Da Vinci Oberon case. It is. I am not happy with the look, but maybe it'll grow on me. I love the Quest skin itself. I just wanted something richer or darker to go with my manuscript looking case. It was easy to apply. It's a lovely skin. I just don't like the two combination colors. Ah well. I'm still in love with my K2.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Decalgirl posted something on Monday on their facebook page regarding the Quest skin. They have changed it to tone down the yellow/orange color. They said that if you were not happy with the previous skin to send them an email and they would replace it for you. Check out their facebook page for more of the details. Good luck with it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Jo said:


> Decalgirl posted something on Monday on their facebook page regarding the Quest skin. They has changed it to tone down the yellow/orange color. They said that if you were not happy with the previous skin to send them an email and they would replace it for you. Check out their facebook page for more of the details. Good luck with it.


Now that is customer service!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I am waiting on a Da Vinci in Saddle. I am thinking about the ever popular Library Skin to go with it. I will probably order it in matte finish since I love my current matte skin.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I think DaVinci and Library are a match made in heaven!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I LOVE my Library skin!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My Da Vinci in saddle is to die for! It's indescribable. I wrote to DecaGirl and asked about toning it down and they said they didn't have a toned down version. Why the heck didn't they say they would come out with one in a week before I bought! Grrrrrrr. 

I already put on the TOO YELLOW Quest skin! Grrrrrr. That's not customer service in my opinion.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually think Burlwood is nice. I didn't want a discernible patter or picture on my skin which is why I loved the Quest manuscript look. The library books are a great color but the bright spots of light and somewhat skewed books would bother me. I have old eyes. I don't know how to use Facebook, but I searched Deca Girl and did not see the darker Quest skin. I wrote and expressed my displeasure with not only the color, but the fact that they didn't tell me to WAIT a week before ordering! That's not nice. 

I love the design of the skin - the OLDNESS of it. I just hate the bright orange/yellow on my darker Da Vinci. Plus, it's already ON the Kindle and I seriously doubt I can get it off. (Hands are disabled.) 

The quality and feel of the Deca Girl skin is fantastic. I love touching it. I love the design. I just hate the color. I don't know how to put a picture in my post, but take a look at Burlwood and give me your opinion. I also love the snake color, but OH not the snakes! ha ha. I do love the library books, but those bright spots of light and the not-so-straight books would drive me nuts.

I may have to order a couple just to see which I like, but I have to find someone to help me remove the Quest skin. No way my decrepit old hands can do it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You want something manuscripty, so did I... your best bet is to get a custom skin. Nothing they have yet really fits the bill. I had a great website that it's making me cry not being able to find again (I hate crashing computers), but I -think- I gave the link here once upon a time so I'll have better luck searching these threads than Googling again it seems. Here is a usable site in the meantime.

http://www.scriptorium.columbia.edu/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherezade--

Can you give us any more detail about the website you were trying to find?  Perhaps we can help.

GinnyB--sorry you were disappointed with your first choice of skin, although it sounds like you had doubts before you ordered it.  That happens to me in quilting design all the time, I have learned to listen to that little voice....  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> You want something manuscripty, so did I... your best bet is to get a custom skin. Nothing they have yet really fits the bill. I had a great website that it's making me cry not being able to find again (I hate crashing computers), but I -think- I gave the link here once upon a time so I'll have better luck searching these threads than Googling again it seems. Here is a usable site in the meantime.
> 
> http://www.scriptorium.columbia.edu/


Yaaaaa! That was exactly what I wanted. Quest really fit the bill, but oh the bright color. It looks in real life, exactly as it does on DecaGirl's website.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I think DaVinci and Library are a match made in heaven!


That's good to hear! I recently bought The Library skin and am waiting for the Oberon saddle da Vinci.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

In the future, if you get a skin and don't care for it, don't apply it and contact Decalgirl. They will do an exchange or let you return it. You just need a return authorization.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scheherezade--
> 
> Can you give us any more detail about the website you were trying to find? Perhaps we can help.
> 
> Betsy


It was basically this huge online depository of illuminated manuscripts. You could search through them by subject or book or time period, etc. A lot of the images were available very hi-res so it was perfect for making a skin with. One of the big things that made it unique (if not all that helpful, but it's something I remember about it that might make identifying it easier) is you could drag around these sorts of ribbony bookmarks hanging from the top of the screen that indicated different pages you had open to view. Besides that all I can remember in terms of specifics is the left hand menu with all the different categories.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I searched Deca Girl and did not see the darker Quest skin. I wrote and expressed my displeasure with not only the color, but the fact that they didn't tell me to WAIT a week before ordering! That's not nice.
> 
> I may have to order a couple just to see which I like, but I have to find someone to help me remove the Quest skin. No way my decrepit old hands can do it.


Here's the message that was on facebook and a link to the pictures - old design at the top, new at the bottom.

"we've revamped the quest design to look more like an old tattered map. The old skin is on the top - this was taken outside. Check out the next picture where it was taken indoors. The colors tend to change hue depending on the lighting. If you've ordered a quest skin and were not happy with the product, shoot us an E-mail and we'll set you up with one of our new versions at no cost to you."

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs219.snc3/22639_272003713758_50371198758_3515776_3414090_n.jpg









Before you say "that's not customer service", keep in mind that they might not have known that they were going to come out with the new hue a week after you ordered. It's just a tweak on their computer. And you did, after all, order in spite of your reservations about the color. But hopefully you didn't word your e-mail like you did here, which frankly would make them less likely to want to accommodate your desire to exchange it.

I sent them an e-mail a couple of weeks ago explaining that I'd ordered my "custom" Kindle 1 skin right before I ended up deciding to try to sell it, and that it had sold the day the skin arrived. Told them I'd love to exchange it for the same skin but for the K2, but would understand if they couldn't since it was a semi-custom order (one of their designs but hadn't been available for the K1 OR K2). They're exchanging it for the price of shipping the new one. I'm happy with their customer service. Hopefully you will be too when you hear back from them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

> "we've revamped the quest design to look more like an old tattered map. The old skin is on the top - this was taken outside. Check out the next picture where it was taken indoors. The colors tend to change hue depending on the lighting. *If you've ordered a quest skin and were not happy with the product, shoot us an E-mail and we'll set you up with one of our new versions at no cost to you."*


Their customer service is why I order my skins exclusively from them. I have ordered DOZENS of skins for various devices over the past several years (sadly, I'm not exagerating) and they've always been excellent about taking care of custom orders or problems. I had a hair trapped between the layers that was just in my line of sight. They sent me a brand new one and told me to keep the old one.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Here's the message that was on facebook and a link to the pictures - old design at the top, new at the bottom.
> 
> "we've revamped the quest design to look more like an old tattered map. The old skin is on the top - this was taken outside. Check out the next picture where it was taken indoors. The colors tend to change hue depending on the lighting. If you've ordered a quest skin and were not happy with the product, shoot us an E-mail and we'll set you up with one of our new versions at no cost to you."
> 
> ...


I don't need to be scolded!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> It was basically this huge online depository of illuminated manuscripts. You could search through them by subject or book or time period, etc.


Wow, there are some lovely choices here but probably not what you found earlier
http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/medieval/browse.htm#15th


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

this has been a very informative thread for our membership.  I, for one, didn't know about the Quest redesign.  Ginny, I think Meemo was trying to help you with your issue with DecalGirl, not scold you.  Let us know what you decide in terms of a new skin!  

(Folks, let's remember to use our emoticons when providing advice to other members--they really do make a difference!)

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Wow, there are some lovely choices here but probably not what you found earlier
> http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/medieval/browse.htm#15th


Beautiful!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I don't need to be scolded!


Sorry it came across that way - just passing long one of those life lessons I've learned from being on both sides of things (customer and customer service).


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Until I read your post, I had come back to report that DecaGirl contacted me and we are working out the problem. I know how to speak to people when there is an issue to resolve. Here, at this forum, I'm just speaking my mind and venting. Obviously it rubbed you the wrong way. I'll move on and not post on this thread again. I have asked the moderator to kill it. I'll be sure to post only positive things lest people take offense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ginny, no one is asking you to only post positive things, although it is your choice where to post and what you post, and in fact, Meemo has apologized, which I appreciate.  It's typical here that people have strong feelings about things, and often express them, but we always work it out.

Folks, let's move on.

Ginny, glad to hear that you and DecalGirl are working things out, we would love to hear the resolution; it's up to you.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I think this is the final result... I have been talking with DecaGirl and they offered to replace the original Quest with the newer version. They don't like the newer version as much as the original, so I'll go with their opinion and not replace it with the new version.

Instead... drumroll... I bought Dark Burlwood and I'm 100% positive I will like it. It's the right color and it's a generic design (not a book or tree or other identifiable artwork). So, all should be fine. I'll just end up with two skins. 

Thanks for all the options!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sometimes I think designers think they know what looks better, but frequently the users dont agree (same with film critics).  eg they didnt think people would like matte, but apparently they do in hordes.  But at least now that wont be bothering you with your new decal.


----------

